# Air Flo electric spreader problems



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

2 of my electric air flo controllers took a crap, I am told by air flo the only replacement is a kit from Karrier that basically rewires the entire spreader to the tune of $900. 

apperently the company that made them for air flo is no longer doing so in return sticking it up my ass. 

Has anyone come up with a different solution to this problem as I know I am not the only one. I was told the engineering company is in Minnesota that made the controllers. What is the possibilty that they have some laying around??

I wish I didnt spend 4k on each one of these spreaders knowing in 2 years I was going to have to shell out another $1800 just in parts to fix them, not including and labor from dealer if it becomes to difficult to install.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I have no issues with those salters. But I'm sure we can help u fix it cheaper,,,,what's the issue,,what's the problem ?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

controller went bad, not sure what. I am assuming it has to do with the rheostats buring up. The replacement kit scraps the controler wire harness and the module back by the electric motors. was told all the brains are inside the cab now. If I could find 2 working controllers I would lose them on craigslist and buy something different.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Could u look into snowex controlers? And just wire it in.ur self?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Did you try going direct to Karrier? Air Flow was replacing these under warranty last year.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I can get you Ice-O-Way electric spreader control boxes. Single motor or duals? I also have Snowdogg controllers designed for SS hopper spreaders with dual motors.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

they are dual motors, I will post pics this weekend of the amp ratings.


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

CJ7,

I rebuild/repair controllers for several different brands. There are some very common issues but nobody will fix them (except me!) they will gladly sell you new controllers, though. If you are interested, I can normally fix a controller for +/- $200 good as new (better actually). I never charge a dime if I cannot fix the controller. If you would like, you can email me for more info. I would like some specific information from your controller(s). [email protected] In any case, I hope you can get this worked out.

Neil


----------

